# Big Brother (UK) / House of Obsessive Compulsives.



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm deeply ashamed to say it but I've actually been watching Big Brother recently. The question I want to ask is: Is it me, or are the remaining house mates the most extraordinary collection of freaks ever known to man? I need an answer because I fear that I might have to run screaming to the moon if that bunch is a representative selection of the British public. I reckon it'd be morbidly splendid entertainment to have a Big 'Mentally Ill' Brother, what you think?.

On a related theme, did anyone see that program on OCD last night, 'The House of Obsessive Compulsives' ? I saw the title in the newspaper and thought it was a horror film. Which, of course, it was in a way. As a mildly obsessive ruminator myself, it was hysterically funny. Yet between the tears of laughter I did find myself punching the air in delight when each of the lunatics successfully confronted their fears.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2005)

Is that _thing_... still on? Heheh, I didn't watch any of it this year. The participants are unbelievably trashy, but somehow it manages to attract nearly everyone I know. And no, I didn't manange to catch the programme on OCD. It's good to know that they conquered their fears, though.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

hands up ive been watching it lol
i tell myself each year what a load of old shite it is then get sucked in...but i watch them in that house and all i can think of is how can they walk about in that house all day in mental bliss,once there was a time when my mental state would have coped fine but now that place would tip me over the edge i reakon


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

I may or may not have been watching Big Brother more than anyone else here - although I've cut down recently.

Completely agree with you, Martin, these people really are strange, and one of my friends who's knows a psychiatrist said that supposedly they'd all be fit for diagnosis of a personality disorder.

I mean, Science, what the hell was he about? Good entertainment, but not someone you'd want to be within a 10-mile radius of. Makosi, downright lying manipulative self-obsessed and odd delusional woman.

And thinking back to the first week, I remember they had an ACTUAL witch, who cursed one of the housemates.

Gah


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2005)

What about that man...woman....thing :?


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

Kinga? Did you SEE what she did on tonight's programme. Just...ugh.

And Craig can just die as far as I'm concerned. His outburst today just made me want to throw something at the TV. I probably would have done if I could afford a new one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2005)

House of Annoying Fucking Twatfiddlers more like.

When will it stop


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Are you talking about Kemal, Mr Mole? If so, I know what you mean. He/she/it defies description. I sat there watching him mince around the house on his high heels, screeching like a gay banshee, and contemplated whether or not the world had indeed gone mad.

I don't think they are in mental bliss JC. I accidently watched it again last night and they all seem to be cracking up, especially Craig. Hee hee. And yeah Moneydust, I saw the Kinga thing. What a travesty of a human being she is, bless her. Can you imagine the grief she's going to get after she comes out? Still, she'll probably get a sponsership deal from some porno channel or perhaps the makers of whichever, er, wine bottle she was using.

I can't believe I'm talking about it. Kill me now.

(Martin slips out of the door and hurries down the shops to pour over the latest celebrity gossip magazines.)


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

all i can say martin is 'welcome to the life of the unemployed,you have arrived'

let me think

jeremy kyle show or trisha

shops for newspaper

log onto internet

neighbours at 1.40

watch film downloaded the day before

simpsons at 6

workout at 7

and on and on

oh and not forgetting big brother at 10 then the late film or a good book 

on the topic of craig i feel he should really see the house shrink he is in obvious emotional turmoil and he will look back at these clips and it will haunt him for the rest of his life...he even scares me when he turns into the character from the shinning

when i was younger i got involved with a girl i worked with and she told me that it wouldnt work as she was finding it difficult, and of course this upset me and in the end i had to leave my job as i too couldnt handle the animosity and anxiety...lets face it craig has fallen in love with anthony and hes forced to live under the same roof with someone he admires but can never have


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> Are you talking about Kemal, Mr Mole? If so, I know what you mean. He/she/it defies description. I sat there watching him mince around the house on his high heels, screeching like a gay banshee, and contemplated whether or not the world had indeed gone mad.


Yeah that pratt. Is it an act? It must be. No one can surely act like that 'normally'.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

I was at my brother in laws place last night and he switched over to the Australian Big Brother. That he/she/it form the UK Big Brother is now in the Aussie house. He/she/it has the most horrid arse I've ever seen and the crap that it wears so f****n hideous. I never watch that show and I know why.


----------

